# entfernen Speichenreflektoren...



## CassandraComplx (2. Mai 2011)

Mahlzeit !

Weiß jemand, wie man die Speichenreflektoren entfernen kann, OHNE die Teile kaputt zu machen .
Es gibt zwar eine Art Schraube, das Innenleben ähnelt aber eher der Funktionsweise von Kabelbindern: enger geht immer, auf aber nimmer  

Rad ist ein Cube Team 240, wer eins hat kann ja mal probieren 

Bilder hab ich nicht, ähnelt aber diesen hier:


----------



## Launi (2. Mai 2011)

CassandraComplx schrieb:


> Mahlzeit !
> 
> Weiß jemand, wie man die Speichenreflektoren entfernen kann, OHNE die Teile kaputt zu machen .
> Es gibt zwar eine Art Schraube, das Innenleben ähnelt aber eher der Funktionsweise von Kabelbindern: enger geht immer, auf aber nimmer
> ...



Hallo,

wir hatten die am Specialized dran und haben sie nicht heile abbekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stratege-0815 (10. Mai 2011)

Mit gaaanz viel Druck und gleichzeitig Gefühl kann man die mit einem großen schraubendreher rausdrehen - so kenne ich es jedenfalls. (erst kürzlich selber gemacht)
Das weisse ding ist wie eine Art Bajonettverschluss, dabei aber so geformt das man es eigentlich nur rein- aber nicht mehr rausdrehen kann. (abrutschen vorprogrammiert)


----------



## CassandraComplx (11. Mai 2011)

stratege-0815 schrieb:


> abrutschen vorprogrammiert


 
so weit war ich die Tage auch schon


----------

